

Chopper 2 Postmortem - colinprince
http://majicjungle.com/blog/?p=283

======
DanHulton
Site seems to be down.

Text-only Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4aHzn49...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4aHzn495N-QJ:majicjungle.com/blog/%3Fp%3D283+http://majicjungle.com/blog/%3Fp%3D283&hl=en&gl=ca&strip=1)

